# Roux Tutorial: Hindi



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2018)

Post suggestions and comments.
Hindi is one of the main languages of India.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

Another tutorial in another language!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

Tutorial in Gujarati!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

First block tutorial as per popular request.


----------

